# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Dream View's Bar

## Anima

Ok let's get this rollin'

Just c'mon in and RP it's a bar but there are rules.

No killing inside the bar take it to the curb.

You can get K.O.ed by the drinks in here so beds are readiy available.

NO DESTORYING THE BAR!

----------


## |)347|-|

Man in trenchcoat walks in,  Sits down at the bar, orders the strongest drink, tosses it back, and sits on the barstool drunk


(i liked the old one with lost soul ruling the world)  ::cry::

----------


## WerBurN

Another man, much shorter, wanders in looking confused, he asks "wait, isnt this suposed to be an arcade?" he glances around for a bit, then resigns himself to sitting in a corner booth, pulling out a gameboy.

----------


## jacobo

there's a rumble outside the bar. the sound is from a black 1964 buick riviera. the engine cuts out and a door slams shut. a few moments later a man walks in the bar. he's tall and well built. he's wearing dark sunglasses, a black suit, and a black fedora. the stranger walks up to the bar and orders a pint of guinness. while waiting for his drink he turns to the man in the trench coat that's now staring at him in a drunken stupor. the stranger says to the drunk, "keep staring bud and you'll be breathing through a hose by the end of the night." the drunk's attention wanders back to his drink. the bartender slides the stranger his drink. the stranger goes to a booth to wait. as he's turning to sit down his coat opens just enough to show the 9mm berretta strapped to his side. this man didn't come here for the guinness. he came for something a little more dangerous. -- the stranger takes his hat and sunglasses off, takes a swig of the guinness, and lights up a cigarette. he's waiting for someone...

the bar falls silent again, except for the occasional rapid button pushing coming from the guy in the corner and his gameboy.

----------


## Anima

Don't you guys talk?

note please mark actions with * * thxs

O |)347|-| no stealing drinks ask me r someone who works here thxs 

and i work here so ask me

----------


## jacobo

*lifts his eyebrow at anima's comment*

*taps out cigarette in ashtray, lights another*

*remains silent, but deep in thought*

----------


## wasup

*Wasup walks into the bar* 
*Everyone shushes as the almighty paces throughout the bar* 
Wasup: I want beer.
Bartender: It's on the house. 
*Wasup takes his free beer*
*Someone comes up to start a fight with him and one punch from wasup and WADDAWOWEE CA BOODLE DO FAKA LAKA SHOOBABBY SHIBBIDY SHAW WICKER WOWA!! HE'S DOWN.*

----------


## KalmaH

A man that has been sitting at the bar sees the whole thing 
*he stands up from his seat*
*Goes up to wasup* "Sweet moves kid, how 'bout goin' up against me"









(This should make things interesting   ::D:  )

----------


## ffx-dreamz

*wasup looks down upon the midgit*
"Well I suppose im up for the challenge"
*they both walk outside and put their backs up to each other*
"Walk thirteen paces forward and draw"said wasup.
*cue western dueling music*
*they walk thirteen paces, turn around and pull out supersoakers*

(This should be even more interesting  :smiley: )

----------


## wasup

*Psh plash!!* 
Midget: AHH MY EYES WHAT THE HELL IS IN THERE!!?!?!?!
Wasup: Sperm, bitch. 
Midger: THAT'S FOUL PLAY!
Wasup: Piss off.  
*Wasup flashes his muscles*
*The midget is disgraced*

----------


## KalmaH

> _Originally posted by wasup_
> **Psh plash!!* 
> Midget: AHH MY EYES WHAT THE HELL IS IN THERE!!?!?!?!
> Wasup: Sperm, bitch. 
> Midger: THAT'S FOUL PLAY!
> Wasup: Piss off.  
> *Wasup flashes his muscles*
> *The midget is disgraced**



WTF??? I ain't a midget!!!  :Mad:

----------


## ffx-dreamz

> {alma}[]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by wasup_
> **Psh plash!!* 
> Midget: AHH MY EYES WHAT THE HELL IS IN THERE!!?!?!?!
> Wasup: Sperm, bitch. 
> ...



lol  ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::  pretend that the midgit isn't you, create another character.  ::D:

----------


## jacobo

*the stranger, angered by this insolence, slips on some brass knuckles and walks outside to the duel. he sees wasup standing there with some sort of water pistol in hand. the stranger then walks up to wasup*

before wasup knows it he's on the ground. his head is throbbing. he doesn't know where he is. all he knows is that there's a pistol aiming to give him some "reconstructive" surgery. the man with the pistol gives wasup and ultimatum. he says, "either you can cut the shit and walk back into that bar to have a good time... or i'll put two in your chest and dump you in the east river. it's your choice... choose wisely. i’m the fastest gun in town and i can hand your ass to you in a fight, don’t make me prove my words.”

it’s deadly quiet as wasup weighs his options. somewhere in the city a siren wails...

----------


## KalmaH

DAMMIT!!! I wanted to fight...

----------


## Stalker

*A man with shifty eyes walks into the bar from a backroom and sit down at a table, looking at everyone*

----------


## CocoDan

*I'm just walking by*. IP addresses are not hidden from veiw.

----------


## Maystar

as the cabaret commences, the man with shifty eyes stats to tap his foot:

shifty eye  "hey man this is good stuff"

*with that he slings off his jacket, pulls out a trumbone from his back pocket and gets down on it*

the barmaid looks decidely disturbed.

----------


## Naruto

*Man walks in. Long black trench coat sways after him.*

* he sees the fight out the corner of his eye, but keeps on walking without so much as moving his head.*

* sits at a stool and orders a tallboy*

.. By now everyone can see that he has 2 katanas equipped. One on each side.

----------


## Anima

*pulls out his Desert egale and blows the bartenders head off his shoulders*

I knew that bastard was ripping me off.

*steals bartenders tip stash*

Ok so what'll you guys drink?

*starts picking up bartenders body*

----------


## jacobo

*hears the gunshot from within the bar*

*knocks wasup out with the butt of his pistol*

*gets in his car and drives off*

----------


## Lunarian Moogle

*A Moogle walks into the bar.*
*He sees everybody with guns.*
 ::shock::  
*Moogle runs away*

----------


## Kaniaz

*Kaniaz* runs in and blows up the bar.
*Kaniaz* Er, sorry, I just couldn't resist. Forget that ever happened.
*Kaniaz* drugs everybody, stuffs them back in a time machine before the bar exploded and the RP continues as if Kaniaz hadn't run in, blown up the bar, drugged everybody and stuffed them back in a time machine.

----------


## KalmaH

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz_
> *Kaniaz runs in and blows up the bar.
> Kaniaz Er, sorry, I just couldn't resist. Forget that ever happened.
> Kaniaz drugs everybody, stuffs them back in a time machine before the bar exploded and the RP continues as if Kaniaz hadn't run in, blown up the bar, drugged everybody and stuffed them back in a time machine.*



Blowing stuff up??? I thought you were a known admirer of the IMPLOSION!

----------


## Anima

*finally done with bartenders body*

Oh well...

*Now Hiring*

*stuffs bartenders corpse into wasup's car*

Yo Naruto here's ya drink, enjoy.

----------


## ffx-dreamz

A man comes in with white hair, a red trenchcoat, and bright blue eyes.(looks exactly like dante from "devil may cry and dmc 2)
*looks around slowly*
*spots the guy in the corner playing the gameboy*
ffx-dreamzWell, what have we here?
*gameboy guy looks up suddenly terrified*
ffx-dreamzI think your playing that a bit to loudly, perhaps I should turn the sound down for you.
*unsheathes sword*
*The gameboy drops his gameboy and runs out of the bar*
ffx-dreamzW0ot I got me a gameboy..Works everytime!
*suddely everyone in the bar is pissed at ffx-dreamz*
ffx-dreamzfuck...
*anima steps up..ready to fight ffx-dreamz*
animaWhat I did to the bartender was nothing compared to what you did to the gameboy dude..For that you will pay!
ffx-dreamzBring it!
*anima unsheathes his/her sword ready for battle*
*A big sword fight follows but in the end it is a draw*
ffx-dreamzGood fight, I guess were even.
animaYes, and as long as you don't steal anymore gameboys it will stay that way.
*ffx-dreamz sighs*
ffx-dreamzOk, I suppose.
*anima and ffx-dreamz shake hands and become best friends*

(I hope I didn't kill you all with my horrible story telling)

----------


## Truthbearer

*Boy George:* I'm in!!!
*Michael Bolton:* Fuck yeah, me too!!!

*Gym doors close for 5 hours. What happened there stayed there*

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Tsubasa:* Aww...that looked like fun...oh well...what should I do? I'm so bored...with my Yami gone, it seems like nothing's happening at all around here...*continues to sips peach smoothie*

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: I feel like nailing you to a phone booth and throwing watermelons at you....

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: How about a payphone? Infact, I might just do that.....



Oops, I missed  :Mad: 

Tsubasa does look a lot different in those jeans doesn't he?

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: Wtf was that?
Some popular whore from my high school: I dunno *starts giving Blorgulox a blowjob*
Blorgulox: Oh well... *participates in a cum fest*

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: Oooo, can I join in?  ::D:

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Tsubasa:* *Pulls off fake beard and glasses, wipes watermelon juice off of self* Actually...that was kind of fun!

*Dark Tsubasa's Disembodied Echoey Voice:* Then maybe you'd be up for a rousing round of bukkake, my Castrati little counterpart? Mwaahahaha!

*Tsubasa:* *shivers* Oh! What was that? *looks around*

----------


## Anima

*walks back in and hits the check in clock.*

3 months late for work.....

Hops over the bar and makes some drinks.

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Tsubasa:* *Walks up to bar* Ooh, those look good! Heyyy...you wouldn't be able to make me a spirit-free Piña Colada, would you? Pleeeze?

----------


## Anima

*Mixes up the drink and gives it to Tsubasa*

Spirit free.  Enjoy  :tongue2: 

*Grabs a beer and chugs it*

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: I seriously want some fun around here...

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Tsubasa:* Oh, thank you, Mister Anima, sir...*drinks* Ahh...wonderfully refreshing...

*Dark Tsubasa's Disembodied Echoey Voice:* ...sure, you could do that...my counterpart's a real pushover...oh yeah, I'd love to watch...

*Tsubasa:* Oh! *looks around* Did anyone else hear that? I could've sworn --

*he begins to fade*

*Tsubasa:* Huh!? Whaa -- oh! Oh, no! I'm disappearing! Mister Leo, anyone! Help!

*disappears completely, all that is left is his drink on the bar*

*Tsubasa's Disembodied Echoey Voice:* Who are you...no, no, no! Please don't...someone help!

----------


## Alex D

*walks in not knowing whats going on*

Alex: Hey?

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: well, it seems that Dark Tsubasa and Tsubasa's souls are cum swapping... 
*Gets some girls and participates in a soul cum fest*
Random girl: Ow! My eye!
Blorgulox: I'm a real squirter  :tongue2:  
Random girl: Learn to aim bett- *gulp*
Blorgulox: Funny coincidence, this bar is called The Mouth full, cept it isn't a gay restaurant (good old George Carlin)

----------


## Anima

*See's Tsubasa vanish*

Anima: SHit......

*picks up and dials a number*

ANima: Hello Ghostbuster?! Get over here!

*4 guys in jumpshuits barge in and start shooting randomly, trying to hit a ghost.*

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: OMG Tsubasa! I'll save you! 

_Grabs one of the Ghostbuster's gear and gets Tsubasa back_

*Leo*: Ahh, I'm glad that's over... Hey, Blorgulox?! Can I join in? I seriously need to let this sexual tension off!

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: Sure, knock yourself out, I'm done, these ghostbusters really scared me cumless! So I'll just work on my new inventions.
Dark Tsubasa: What are they?
Blorgulox: Well, UI got an idea for a booth that you pay 1$ for a baptism. I also got the idea for the curcomcision vending machine. I'm trying to design a series of backpacks and purses that have built-in coffee and ice cream machines.
Dark Tsubasa: Nice, would you happen to have a rubber glove?
Blorgulox: Here you go.
Random girl: What? Why? Oh! *splurt*
Dark Tsubasa: Damn, it's slippery as hell in there! Like ice!
Blorgulox: Quick, get some salt.
Random girl: Nooooooo!!!!

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: *In a dreamy voice* Hey random girl, what's your name?

*Girl*: RG

*Leo*: Cool  8) 

*RG*: Who are you?

*Leo*: Leo, who is the best at shagging, apparently.

*RG*: Wait, I see where this is going!

*Leo*: You do?! So, do you wanna?

*RG*: Sure!

_They both go upstairs and there is the sound of bashing and stuff.. Sawdust falls from the roof ofthe bottom floor_

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: Give me a siberian mist
Bartender: What the fuck is a siberian mist?
Blorgulox: It's got whisky, vodka, gin, just a bunch of shit, put a bunch of shit... just gimme a siberian mist
Bartender: I still dunno what the fuck a siberian mist is, maybe we should give it a test?
Blorgulox: What, the Mario test?
Bartender: Mario... Mario's a fuckin' psycho
Blorgulox: How 'bout the Luigi test?
Bartender: Blow me Bruno
Blorgulox: If you say so
Bartender: aaaaaahhhh!
Blorgulox: I forgot to tell you, I bite
*Blood flies all over the place*
Blorgulox: I'll go check up on the kids *Goes upstairs*

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: OMG, Blrgulox, what are you doing here!?

Blorgulox had walked into the room, and Leo and RG were both... wel you know. 

*RG*: Hi Blorgulox! Wanna join in?

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: what's with all the joining in? You think all I care about is sex! You think I'm obssessed with orgies! DO YOU!
Leo: Yeah, now join in
Blorgulox: Sure

----------


## Haz

*RG*: Oh you're good...

_Who was she talking to?! Find out when Gezus posts!!!_

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Tsubasa:* Oh...Mister Leo, you saved me _again_! *sighs, smiles*

*Suddenly, a skinny, swarthy youth becomes visible beside Tsubasa; he had long fluffy black hair, and is dressed in a red leather jacket with the sleeves rolled up to the elbows, a blue shirt with a violet and green emblem on the front, black jeans, baggy white socks and black shoes; he immediately collapses*

*Tsubasa:* Oh! *kneels and catches him*

[b]Strange Youth: Ohh...what...what happened?

*Tsubasa:* You should be all right now...just who are you, anyway?

*Strange Youth:* My name's Kijika...who -- who are you? Where am I?

*Tsubasa:* My name's Tsubasa. Nice to meet you Kijika. This is the DreamViews Bar. Don't worry, you're safe here...

[b]Kijika: Oh, good. Thank you so much, Tsubasa.

*Tsubasa:* No problem...*blushes* I love your outfit, Kijika...

*Kijika:* Oh, thank you! I like it very much myself...it's my favorite.

**Tsubasa* stands up and helps *Kijika* to his feet*

*Tsubasa:* Would you like...to sit down for a while and have a nice drink...with me?

*Kijika:* *Blushes* Sure!

*Tsubasa:* *laughs, turns toward bar* Mister Bartender! Two more peach smoothies, please!

*Kijika:* Oh, peach is my favorite flavor!

*Tsubasa:* Mine too! *takes Kijika's hand* Come on, let's go sit down!

*Kijika:* OK! *lets Tsubasa lead him to a private booth, sits down opposite Tsubasa*

Bartender: *walks over to table with two tall glasses* Here you are! *puts a glass down in front of each of them, and a straw, and heads back toward the bar*

*[b]Kijika each put their staws in their smoothies and begin sipping daintily, each smiling at the other*

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: OK, now that's weird, my senses are tingling...

*RG*: That's just an orgasm  :smiley: 

*Leo*: Hmm, I thought it was my Tsubasa-is-in-trouble sense. Maybe I should go check if he's OK..

*RG*: Stay!

*Leo*: *Whimpers* OK

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: No worries, Tsubasa's not in trouble, he's just a homo is all, I got an idea! let's pull a prank on him in that booth with Kijika!
*Goes to their booth, jumps up on the table, and takes a shit right into Tsubasa's smoothie, then runs off*

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: I had no part of this...

*RG*: I'm still here...

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Tsubasa:* *makes face* Eccchhh...

*Kijika:* Oh, I'm so sorry about that...you can have mine if you like...

*Tsubasa:* No...*looks into Kijika's eyes* it's OK, I should have known Blorgulox would do something like that about now...

*Kijika:* Hey, Tsubasa, do you like to sing -- and dance?

*Tsubasa:* Oh, I love to dance, and sing too!

*Kijika:* Oh me too! It's my favorite thing! You wanna dance? I know a really great song I've done a lot...

*Tsubasa:* *eys grow big, grins* I'd love to!

*Kijika:* OK, stand right here next to me and I'll show you...

*Tsubasa stands next to Kijika, as he begins to sway and step; music fills the air*

_They told him dont you ever come around here
Dont wanna see your face, you better disappear
The fires in their eyes and their words are really clear
So beat it, just beat it_

_You better run, you better do what you can
Dont wanna see no blood, dont be a macho man
You wanna be tough, better do what you can
So beat it, but you wanna be bad_

_Just beat it, beat it, beat it, beat it
No one wants to be defeated
Showin how funky strong is your fighter
It doesnt matter whos wrong or right
Just beat it, beat it
Just beat it, beat it
Just beat it, beat it
Just beat it, beat it_

_Theyre out to get you, better leave while you can
Dont wanna be a boy, you wanna be a man
You wanna stay alive, better do what you can
So beat it, just beat it_

_You have to show them that youre really not scared
Youre playin with your life, this aint no truth or dare
Theyll kick you, then they beat you,
Then theyll tell you its fair
So beat it, but you wanna be bad_

_Just beat it, beat it, beat it, beat it
No one wants to be defeated
Showin how funky strong is your fighter
It doesnt matter whos wrong or right_

*Tsubasa watches Kijika intently, mirroring his moves and slights, and his every word and tone; his wings unwittingly extend*

_Just beat it, beat it, beat it, beat it
No one wants to be defeated
Showin how funky strong is your fighter
It doesnt matter whos wrong or right
Just beat it, beat it
Beat it, beat it, beat it_

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: *Here's the singing* Hmmm I wonder what that is, I'm going to go see. 

*RG*: No stay!!

*Leo*: Man, you're one horny bitch...

*RG*: Thanks! ^_^

*Leo*: But I think that's it for today, I'm going downstairs.

*RG*: No! Stay!! 

_RG jumps on Leo and starts raping him_

*Leo*: Argghhh! Help... wait, it feels too good! Wait, what am I saying?! Help! Too good... must carry.. on, I mean, Help!!!!

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Tsubasa:* _Oh, this is so fun...oh -- oh no! My wings! They're out! Oh no!_ *looks over at Kijika, who is still singing and dancing with a fervor* _Huh? He's...not affected? Oh...I'm so glad!_ *laughs*

*Kijika:* *glances over at Tsubasa and laughs, a sparkle in his eyes*

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: *Shouts his hardest* HELP!!!

*RG*: Hehehehehehehehe

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Tsubasa:* Oh, no! Mister Leo! *goes over and pulls *RG* off of him* Mister Leo are you all right?

*Kijika:* Can I help?

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: Oh thankyou Tsubasa, I am eternally in your debt, whatever that means. But, did I ever tell you that you and Kijika look remarkably similar?

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Tsubasa:* *looks at Kijika* We sort of do, don't we? But...Kijika is definitely darker[-skinned] than me...not that there's anything wrong with that... *grins*

*Kijika* *twirls, laughs*

*Tsubasa:* Hey, Kijika -- do you have another song we could sing?

*Kijika:* Oh, sure! I've got a slew of 'em! Hey, Mister Leo, come on, dance with us! Sing!

*Different music feels the air, *Kijika* sings*

_Couldn't feel much better
Than the way I fell tonight
Feel like I could live forever
Feel like I could fly
When I thought I'd get it wrong, yeah
You somehow make things right
That's the way you make me feel
Better than I've ever known it
Better than it's ever been
I can't seem to control it, no
The way you make me feel
Like the sun coming up in the morning
Like holding the world in your hands
In a way I could never imagine (yeah)
The way you make me feel_

_ couldn't feel much better
Than when I'm here with you
You make everything seem so easy
I'm telling you the truth
You never try to please me
But somehow...you always do_

_The way you make me feel, yeah
The way you make me feel
The simple things you do to me
Simple things you say
I sometimes can't believe it's for real_

_The way you make me feel, yeah
The way you make me feel
The simple things you do to me
Simple things you say
I sometimes can't believe it's for real_

_The way you make me feel, yeah
The way you make me feel
The way you make me feel_

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: Sure, I'll dance!  ::D: 

_Leo joins Tsubasa and Kajika and starts dancing. After a while scary music started to fill the air, then something happened, something strange....._

Edit: Heh, sorry for the twist, I just want something bad to happen  ::evil::

----------


## GestaltAlteration

-the door of the Bar swings open. Standing there is a young man of around 21, 6'1" tall blond hair and a unrevealing black cloak that goes to his feet. Only his dark red eyes and hair show from the cloak. Walking in you hear the clink of steel boots hitting the floor. Looking around he is unfimiliar with the events that had occured or the people around him. Walking over to the stool he sits down muttering, "A drink please.."

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: *takes a piss*
Blorgulox: Yep, that was good... woops, I seem to have hit your mouth!

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: Hello young man of around 21, 6'1" tall blond hair and a unrevealing black cloak that goes to his feet! What's your name?  :smiley:

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: This is the only time I don't say or do anything immature or gross.
*ten mins later*
Blorgulox: see? *vomits, farts, shits, pisses and burps all at the same time*
Blorgulox: Siberian mists for everyone in the bar! Put em on my tab!

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: Yay! 

_Blorgulox gets the drinks and then slips on a wet patch. A girl walks in._

*Girl*: Hey! Is there anyone called Blorgulox, he's soo sexy.. I wanna **** him!

_She misses Blorgulox who's on the floor_

*Girl*: Oh well.. if he's not here.....

_Girl begins to walk out_

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: I'm Blorgulox
Girl: Oh... well, I don't feel like fucking you anymore...
Blorgulox: Meh... I don't give a shit
Girl: Ok... *starts walking out, but then quickly runs back in* I can't take it anymore! You're so hot! *Jumps on Blorgulox*
Blorgulox: Wowowowow! Lay off the goods lady! I'm not ready for a serious relationship...
Girl: How about a sexual one?
Blorgulox: I'm in
*They both go up to a room*
Narrator: God, I'm so fuckin high! All that ever happens in here is immature, sexual, disgusting, stupid and etc... Why doesn't his madness stop? What do you think Bob?
Bob: I think you should roll another blunt...
Narrator: Tchah!

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: Awww.... now I'm missing all the fun  ::cry:: 

_Goes up to a room to lie down and rest, but then accidentally walks into the room where the girl and Blorgulox are....._

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: God, what is it with all the walking in on people having sex?
Leo: Milk
Blorgulox: What the fuck?
Mickey Mouse: He said milk! You are such a god damn bastard!
Goofy: Should I show him some respect?
Mickey Mouse: No, you should make him show us some respect
Goofy: Why's that? Are you being a dickface?
Blorgulox: *silently walks out with the girl*
Leo: Tries to follow, but then Goofy notices him*
Goofy: Hey! Stay here before I am forced to cut the digital cheese with my crack!
Mickey Mouse: I gotta go take a shit...
Narrator: What will happen next in this twisted world? What do you think Bob?
Bob: Blow me
Narrator: Sure *Is eaten by a monkey*
Blorgulox: This is pure madness!
Girl: What should we do?
Blorgulox: Fuck *Goes into another room with the girl and locks the door*

----------


## Haz

_Runs away and trips over a hair clip on the floor_

*Leo*: Hmm, better keep this, maybe it will come in handy...

_Runs to the end of the hallway and tries to open the door, but it won't_

*Leo*: Hmm.. the hairclip!!

_Gets the hairclip out and picks the lock, the door opens and that room happened to be the one Blorgulox was in..._

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: *Word of God* Leave us alone!
Leo: Sure thing *leaves the hairclip in the room, fixes the lock and leaves*
Blorgulox: Good... now where were we?
Girl: You were gonna ask me my name...
Blorgulox: You look annoyed
Girl: I want a real relationship, you just wanted sex, you don't even know my name!
Blorgulox: wow, you look like you have a fever...
Girl: What the fuck is the matter with you!
Blorgulox: You know, you are so cute when you're angry...
Girl: ...
Blorgulox: I don't think I caught your name?
Girl: It's Mario
Blorgulox: but Mario is a guy's name
Mario: Did I say Mario? I meant Maria...
Blorgulox: Oh shit... why do you have a red cap with M on it?
Mario: Uhhh... *Jumps on Yoshi and leaves*
Blorgulox: Suckass... wait, but we were just.... Dude weak!!!!
Narrator: *Vomits* Jaysis!
Bob: I'm gonna need a keg to get this out of my mind...
Blorgulox: God dammit! *starts scratching tongue* I can't believe I did cunnilingus on Mario!

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Tsubasa:* Hey, Kijika, want to sing another song? I know one that I think you'll like...

*Kijika:* Sure!

*Music starts*

_Nigetari akirameru koto wa daremo 
Isshun areba dekiru kara arukitsuzukeyou

Kimi ni shika dekinai koto ga aru aoi hoshi ni 
Hikari ga nakusenu you ni 

Tsukame! egaita yume wo 
Mamore! daiji na tomo wo 
Takumashii jibun ni nareru sa 
Shiranai pawaa ga yadoru haato ni hi ga tsuitara 
Donna negai mo uso ja nai 
Kitto kanau kara...show me your brave heart 

Hare no hi bakari ja nai kara tama ni 
Tsumetai ame mo furu keredo kasa hirogeyou

Ikikata ni chizu nanka nai kedo dakara jiyuu 
Doko e datte yukeru, kimi mo

Hashire! kaze yori hayaku 
Mezase! sora yori tooku 
Atarashii jibun ni aeru sa 
Shiranai yuuki ga nemuru haato ni ki ga tsuitara 
Mune no naka no doshaburi mo 
Kitto yamu kara...show me your brave heart

Tsukame! mabushii asu wo 
Mamore! ai suru hito wo 
Takumashii jibun ni nareru sa 
Kowase! yowaki na kimi wo 
Kuzuse! butsukaru kabe wo 
Atsui kodou buki ni naru kara 
Believe in your heart_

**Tsubasa* and *Kijika* begins dancing separately, then as the song goes on, begin to come together, until by the last chorus, they are dancing together, like a couple*

*Tsubasa:* *Blushes*
*Kijika:* You're right...I do like this song, a lot.

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: God damn those songs are so annoying...
Leo: Yeah... let's do something cool
*They both pelt Tsubasa and Kijika with eggs*

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

**Tsubasa* and *Kijika*  laugh, even flinging some of the goop back at Blorgulox and Leo*

*Kijika:* This is really fun!

*Tsubasa:* *laughs* I know!

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: Plan B
*Leo and BLorgulox pour acid onto Tsubas and Kijika*

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Tsubasa:* ITAIIII! It burns!

[b]Kijika: HEY! *raises his slender leg and kicks Blorgulox square in the face*

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: Plan C
*Leo and Blorgulox pelt Tsubasa and Kijika with paintballs, which all break on impact*

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Tsubasa:* Itaitaitaitai!

*Kijika:* Heyyy! Ow! Those things hurt, ya know!

----------


## Gezus

BLorgulox: Shit, you japanese homos are really annoying... plan D
*Leo and Blorgulox take Tsubasa and Kijika, light them on fire, run them over with a bus 6 times, throw them off a cliff, rent them to Jeffrey Dahmer, who then returns them in a weird smelly condition, throw them off a cliff again, throw them into a volcano, where they melt into nothingness, and then the volcano was blown up, the remains catapulted into space and brought millions and millions of light years far from the Earth, where they were sucked into a black hole which disintegrated them even more*

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*A ray of light shines down from the Heavens, and *Tsubasa*  and *Kijika*  reappear*

*Tsubasa:* Hey! That was mean!

*Kijika:* I'm not Japanese -- I'm black! What are ya, colorblind?

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: _Sighs_ What to do?

----------


## Gezus

Blorgulox: No you aren't! You're pink! Pink and japanese... and dead, how can I talk to you? Even if you had revived, you'd be in a far far away galaxy on some shitty desert planet.
Tsubasa: But mister! You're mean! *Starts giggling and vibrating*
Blorgulox: Sigh... I think it's obvious you annoying little homos are retarded... Have you ever considered suicide?

----------


## Kaniaz

*God* makes it rain jiggalos.

----------


## Alex D

*Alex* runs

----------


## Kaniaz

*Jiggalos:* GET THE RUNNING ONE AND SUBJECT HIM TO UNCENSORED PLEASURE
*Jiggalo Swarm* goes for Alex
*Alex* dies
*God* revives
*Jiggalos* explode
*God* makes it rain anvils instead

----------


## Alex D

*Alex* misses the jiggalos
*D* Compensates for it

I'll shut up now.

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Tsubasa:* Hey, Kijika, maybe we should go back to Heaven for a while...

*Kijika:* *nods* Mmm, I think that's a good idea...then we can be together without any interruptions...

*another ray of light shines down from the heavens and envelopes them, and as it fades, they disappear with it*

----------


## Amethyst Star

*Amethyst Star* thinks Truthbearer was right to want to stop this topic.

----------


## Haz

*Leo* thinks it is wrong to think of what Truthbearer thought.

----------


## Amethyst Star

*Amethyst Star* wonders what Haz would do if Truthbearer came down on him with his vast power of authority... or hersel, for that matter.

 :tongue2: 

This has been quite a digression from what this post origonally was.

----------


## Kaniaz

Yeah this is a sort of brooding thread of spam and crap. It's like a mini senseless banter. I vote LOCK  :tongue2:

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: OMGz, did you hear that?! They're going to destroy us, noooooo!!!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

His face contorts with disgust getting up and releasing his cloak. He is in black armor "You people...!" -He withdraws two machine guns- "ARE WEIRED!!!"

~ Opens fire shooting at everyone ~

----------


## Haz

*Leo*: *Gets out an RPG* Die biotch!!! *Fires RPG's everywhere*

----------


## Truthbearer

> _Originally posted by Amethyst Star_
> *Amethyst Star thinks Truthbearer was right to want to stop this topic.*



Thank you very much Ame! Finally someone sees it as I did...

If anyone else has any doubts as why I wanted this thread to fall, read the first page or two and then read any other page (after page 5, preferably). The reason will be rather apparent to anyone with half a brain...

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

> _Originally posted by Truthbearer_
> *If anyone else has any doubts as why I wanted this thread to fall, read the first page or two and then read any other page (after page 5, preferably). The reason will be rather apparent to anyone with half a brain...*



You mean the whole horny *Dark Tsubasa* Gezus -- that is, Blorgulox -- still manages to be quite lewd.

I guess this thread has reached its peak, and is due to spiral down and out into oblivion -- much like the once bishie MJ I suppose.

Farewell...

----------


## Truthbearer

Alright, if enough people vote "lock" by one week from today, I will personally wrap a blanket around it and put it to bed. Otherwise, we can try and make this into a thread that actually has something better to say, however it can be argued that it would be best to start anew in another thread...

Anyway, if you have an opinion in the matter then speak up before next friday. In case people vote to keep it open, I will erase all posts regarding this possible lock.

----------


## Alex D

I say lock, it doesn't really have a point anymore.

----------


## Amethyst Star

> _Originally posted by Alex D_
> *I say lock, it doesn't really have a point anymore.*



Agreed.

----------


## Kaniaz

i already said lock once.

----------


## Haz

Err... I say lock damnit  :tongue2:

----------


## Gezus

*Fire rains from the sky*
Blorgulox: Hmm... Shit, looks like some donkey raping ass masters want to kill us all, it's the apocalypse!
Dark Tsubasa: This sucks ass... After all our sexual adventures, it must end like this... Is there no other way?
Blorgulox: I think there is... I bet you a dollar that I can't fit this egg into your asshole without it breaking.
Dark Tsubasa: Hmmm... deal.

Well, this was pointless from the start, I don't see why it wasn't locked before... time to go start another one in the senseless banter!

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

*Dark Tsubasa:** Hey, Kijika! Check it out! I brought your horny, half-brained counterpart with me!

*Sakima:* Woooo! *grabs crotch* Damn! So this is where you went, Hikari! Come back to me, Kijika...heee!

*Kijika:* Ohhh noooo! I thought I'd get away from you here! Beat iiiiiiit, Yami!

*Sakima:* Not likely, Hikari!

*Kijika:* Then stay! We're all going to die now, anyway! I'm glad you came -- DIE YOU PALLID BASTARD! *catches  a falling, fiery meteorite chunk and hurls it Sakima's head*

----------


## Truthbearer

Alright...it seems there is no need to wait a whole week as basically about everyone who was ever active in this thread already voted for. Being highly unlikely that out of nowhere people will suddenly pull out of nowhere with a different criteria, then I say we all wave goodbye to this dark chapter of humanity. 

*Truthbearer:* See you la... *dies*

*Javier Peña returns and eats every single person in the bar, and still being quite hungry proceeds to devour the entire japanese race, making the japanese language even more obsolete than before*


*THE END*

----------

